

Firefox extension makes social network ID spoofing trivial - SoftwareMaven
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10042

======
SoftwareMaven
Hmm, probably should have linked to the blog entry directly instead:
<http://codebutler.com/firesheep>

